# Shanghai Aerospace Enthusiast's Center.



## nuuumannn (Oct 13, 2017)

Some pictures from the slightly odd Shangai Aerospace Enthusiast's Center. I saw ads for this on video screens in the subway and it looked great, but unfortunately it didn't live up to the hype. The display areas were a bit dull and none of the interactive stuff was going. I saw two staff members who looked bored and they paid me no attention at all. Outside, it was stinking hot; Shanghai had just suffered a huge monsoon storm and it had been raining for days. The Il-14 was up to its axles in water and its interior was unbearably hot. The OAT was around 33 deg C with 90% humidity, so sweat was raining off me and my camera fogged up. I couldn't get a clear picture for at least half an hour. It was so hot I wandered about with my shirt off! Anyway, a few pics and a link to more.

Model of the COMAC C919, indigenous airliner designed to compete with B737s and Airbus A320s, which are currently being built in Tianjin.






State official transport Il-14.







Ilyushin Il-14.





Il-14 VIP interior, regularly ferried Chairman Mao and Zhou En-Lai about.





L to R; Dong Feng 102, Shenyang F-6, Shenyang J-8, rotors from Harbin Z-5.





Douglas DC-8-61.






Link to page: Shanghai Aerospace Enthusiast's Center


----------



## Airframes (Oct 14, 2017)

Good stuff.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 14, 2017)

Oh thank goodness, the way you typed your message I thought the pictures were of you with your shirt off. Like a bad car crash, I had to look

Cheers,
Jeff

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 14, 2017)

Now that made me laugh, Jeff! No, I wouldn't subject you to that, as funny as I might have thought the idea! Note that the DC-8 pic is slightly blurry, this is from my camera misting up. I had never experienced that before; as soon as I walked outside it just fogged up, inside and out. I couldn't clean it with a rag as the lens inside the body has also misted up and it took awhile before it unfogged. It did get cooler later in the day, when I went to my next destination, the rather surreal Oriental Land.


----------

